# iPad2 et Tou.tv



## effel01 (27 Mai 2011)

Est-il possible de regarder une émission de Tou.tv en plein écran


----------



## Raccer (27 Mai 2011)

Il eiste une application TOU.TV donc sa devrait marcher.


----------



## gabou009 (28 Mai 2011)

Depuis l'application Tou.tv, oui tout à fait. Et depuis la dernière mise à jour, Radio-Can a ajouté la fonction Airplay pour envoyer sur l'Apple TV, si tu en a une bien sur!


----------

